# Lens Repair in Atlanta, GA, USA



## chrysoberyl (Feb 8, 2018)

Any recommendations - good and bad? I note that there is a KEH, but I have no experience with KEH.


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 8, 2018)

I've dealt with KEH since its early years yet never known them to offer repairs. They've always treated me very fairly and I'd highly recommend them for your other photo needs.
Still, it's worth a try to contact them, since they know the Atlanta photo scene as well as anyone.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 8, 2018)

jhpeterson said:


> I've dealt with KEH since its early years yet never known them to offer repairs. They've always treated me very fairly and I'd highly recommend them for your other photo needs.
> Still, it's worth a try to contact them, since they know the Atlanta photo scene as well as anyone.



Their site says to ship to their Atlanta location for repairs. I want a repair shop with whom I can interact in person, so if I get some positive recommendations, I'll go there.

Thanks very much for your recommendation on buying gear from them!


----------



## DaveN (Feb 8, 2018)

I first started purchasing used equipment from KEH back in the mid-80's, and most recently during their Black Friday sale, where they doubled their standard 6-month warranty to a full year(!) on all their used equipment. KEH consistently rates their gear conservatively, often listing something as EX where others list it as EX+, or Bargain, where others might list it as EX. 

As part of selling used camera gear, they have always had a repair service available as well. Recently, when a friend asked me to look at an old (non Kodak Carousel) slide projector with a displaced mirror assembly, I quickly gave up and recommended her to KEH. They looked at the projector and gave her a repair estimate. She approved the repair. KEH fixed her projector, but they didn't feel like it was perfectly restored to original spec, and parts are not easy to find, so they only charged her $50 for their 90%+ fix. She was thrilled, and my recommendation was vindicated. KEH is the real deal, with great customer service, and a staff that has many "long-timers". I heartily recommend them to you as well.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 26, 2018)

My KEH experience has been great! The barrel of my 70-200 f/2.8L IS II had become loose and IQ was off. I was kept well-informed and they finished it more than a week earlier than quoted. IQ is back where it was before. And unlike the Canon service center, they are friendly and they got it right the first time!


----------

